# [Russian NR] 7.57 3x3 average



## Speeedcuber (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 4, 2018)

Congrats on the NR. Nice work!


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 7, 2018)

Congrats!!! Karooosh


----------

